# Review Courses for Structural



## Fear-the-Roo

Does anybody know of a review course specifically for structural engineering exam? They're out there for Civil, Chemical, etc. And I've seen hybrid classes with Civil/Structural, but nothing specific for SE? Anybody know of anything I'm missing? :brick:


----------



## cdhanners

I have looked also, but have not been able to find one. I bet a state which requires the STR I exam has a course. Maybe IL or CA? :dunno:


----------



## Mike1144

I think I see a business oppurtunity. How much can I charge for a class if I haven't passed it yet?

Actually I didn't "fail", my grade was slightly overstressed.


----------



## scottiesei

I wonder what the market would be for such a class though. So many people are opting to take the Civil exam ILO the STRI. Although those of us taking it would appreciate a review course, I doubt there is enough people taking it in one area to turn a huge profit.


----------



## Bigwolf

http://www.structuralsolutions.com/noframes/sfserw.htm

I stumbled across this review course for the SE exams---&gt;seems to be geared towards the CA SE exams, since the CBC appears as lecture topics.


----------



## kevo_55

I'm actually teaching two structural engineering review courses with the Minnesota chapter of NSPE.

Then again, it's a "civil" review course but I'm just teaching two of the individual structural sessions.

You might want to check with your state's NSPE.


----------



## bcse

I took the SE 1 in April 2007 and passed! I took the Civil Engineering Refresher Course at Georgia Tech in Spring 2006 http://www.pe.gatech.edu/conted/servlet/ed...ls?COURSE_ID=57 . They were offering it yearly in the Spring, but unfortunately they didn't offer it this past year (a co worker was unable to register). My work reimbursed me for the cost. I think that when I took it you could sign up to just go to the Structures portion and it was cheaper. It was helpful, but mostly I just busted myself and worked through the 6 minute solutions and the ncees sample exam and the Structural Reference Manual, I started studying in the begining of March I think. Seemed like when I was working problems I would get them all wrong, so I still can't believe I passed. I'll answer any questions you might have while studying, I know how hard it can be.


----------



## irisheng

I took the SE refresher course offered by SEAOI (Structural Engineers Association of Illinois) I thought that it was fairly comprehensive and the materials provided were good as any textbook. The only downsides were that the steel design section mainly focused on ASD, which may not be helpful in preparing for the test after they update the codes to AISC 13th edition (probably after October's exam) The class meets twice a week for 17 weeks. They do offer the class via the web through a webex type seminar. The cost is aroun 900 for SEAOI members and 1000 for non-members


----------



## SEI

Is it true that chance of passing SE I is better in some states like Maine, New Hampshire than in Massachusetts? A friend of mine has taken the test in MA a couple of times and failed. Now someone has advised him to take SEI in NH or Maine.


----------



## MA_PE

SEI said:


> Is it true that chance of passing SE I is better in some states like Maine, New Hampshire than in Massachusetts? A friend of mine has taken the test in MA a couple of times and failed. Now someone has advised him to take SEI in NH or Maine.


The NCEES exams are the same nationwide so the test is identical regarless of what state you sit for it in. As I understand it the passing cut score is determined by the NCEES and although each state board has to vote/agree to adopt it, I'm don't believe that any state has changed it from what the NCEES determines. Therefore, I believe that your chances of passing are equal wherever you take the exam.


----------



## kevo_55

MA_PE said:


> The NCEES exams are the same nationwide so the test is identical regarless of what state you sit for it in. As I understand it the passing cut score is determined by the NCEES and although each state board has to vote/agree to adopt it, I'm don't believe that any state has changed it from what the NCEES determines. Therefore, I believe that your chances of passing are equal wherever you take the exam.


MA_PE,

MA has some new rules in taking the exam and failing. Check out the following link: http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=ocaterminal&amp;am...l&amp;csid=Eoca

Not every state has this, but I believe that most are moving this way.


----------



## mikecivil

Fear-the-Roo said:


> Does anybody know of a review course specifically for structural engineering exam? They're out there for Civil, Chemical, etc. And I've seen hybrid classes with Civil/Structural, but nothing specific for SE? Anybody know of anything I'm missing? :brick:
> 
> [/quot
> 
> There is an excellent review class in Irvine Institute of Technology (www.irvine-institute.org). The review seminar is very comprehensive and covers everything for the exam. If you don't live in CA you have the option to take it on-line.


----------



## Mcgill

bcse:

As you recently passed the SE 1, I am taking it on this Oct, and my concern is about seismic and bridge portions. Do you think the SERM is sufficient for these topics? What reference materials you studied for these portion? Any suggestion will be appreciated.


----------



## bcse

Mcgill said:


> bcse:As you recently passed the SE 1, I am taking it on this Oct, and my concern is about seismic and bridge portions. Do you think the SERM is sufficient for these topics? What reference materials you studied for these portion? Any suggestion will be appreciated.


Sorry, had not checked the forum lately...

I think the SERM is sufficient for those topics. I ran out of time and didn't study bridges really at all. And I don't do them at work, somehow I passed though. Seismic, I studied the IBC and SERM, I think working through all the SERM problems prepared me well for the questions I saw. Remember to watch units of course. I remember spending quite a while on a problem then realizing that I was doing it in feet and the answers were in inches. Of course, this just starts to happen when you are worn down towards the end of the 8 hour day.


----------

